# Video Scaler and Switcher : DVDO



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello !

I have a Rotel RSP-1098 AV processor and need HDMI switching and video Scaling from many sources including my computer Windows Media Center.

I need a product that can be controlled via RS-232 to get sync with my Rotel.

Rotel have a product RVE-1060 but it has only 2 HDMI inputs.

I am considering to buy a second hand DVDO iScan VP50




















Does anyone have some experience with video scalers - switchers and system integration ?

DVDO have many products to consider...

Thanks !!!


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

The DVDO VP50 is A high End VP that can give very good results if set up right...
The RS232 is active and can be used for sending the VP50 commands, The Vp50 can also be used as A pattern Generator with CalMan (calabration software) through its RS232 to bring up the oppropriate internal test patterns when calabrating A display device....

Hope this helps Cheers....


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I could not agree more with buying a out board scaler/switch. I have a key digital hdmi switch/scaler ,coupled with a anamorphic lens, and have to say.....LIFE IS SWEEEEET. The great thing about out board scalers is you get to take a great image out of a hd-dvd or blu-ray player and take it to another level. I'm streaming sd video via media center and even it looks very good . Enjoy


----------

